# Autocruise Augusta



## greentub (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Everybody

This is my virgin post so please forgive any protocol/wrong forum type errors. I've ordered a new Autocruise Augusta at the NEC for delivery in May 2010 from West Country Motorhomes. We have spent the past 14 summers yacht cruising but have now sold the boat and need all the help we can get.. I know delivery is some way off but I would be grateful for advice on what to look out for at the handover. My hackles have been raised by the problems voiced on this site with Swift Motorhomes.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You shouldnt have any problems with it.

Peter

_moderator note : this post has been edited to comply with the forum rules_


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome my last m/home was a swift but thankfully not to many problems. I have bought 2 new m/homes from westcountry motorhomes and I must say that as dealers go they are first class.

Peter.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we are very happy with our autocruise, swift had just taken them over,and we where concerned that their renowned cust relations could be effected. we did have a couple of faults that seemed to be beyond the supplying dealers capabilities. but after a post on this site swift cust relations took over, job sorted. when you do pick your new van up, have a list of questions to ask of all the controls , and check they are all working, and take someone with you , 2 heads are better. hope you enjoy the change from sailing.
tomnjune


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi greentub, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts 

There is a handover checklist in the downloads section, and handover advice in the Beginners' Guide http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Beginners_Guide

I like the layout of the Augusta, and if I were in the market for a new van, it's one I'd definitely look at. TomnJune's post should give you a more comfortable feeling about the quality of the van.

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

WE have 3 owners with the Augusta in our club, The Autocruisers. you will be most welcome should you wish to join us.   

cabby


----------



## greentub (Oct 20, 2009)

Very many thanks for all of the replies - they have all been most helpful and, perhaps more importantly , reassuring. I must say this say this is an amazing website and far exceeds those we used in our yachting life. Thanks once again.


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am the owner of a Startrail ,I was at first well impressed with the van,however our charger packed up and when I took it back to the dealers they said 10 days for a replacement charger this was on the 21st September we finally got it fitted on the 16th November thats along 10 days....now we have a problem with the fridges auto selection system that will have to be checked hope that won't take 10 days..bits of trim keep falling off..the cupboards are not in line..lots of niggly faults all that for £45000 thousand quid .....However I would say it is a step up from our other van an Eldiss Autoquest 140 The Swift Group do monitor this and other forums and do answer most posts ..so if the mods let this post run ok and don't pull it you may see good and bad posts all good posts are one sided as are all bad ones a good balance each way should be allowed and on here most times it is allowed...

The dealership where I purchased my van have been excellent (Richard Baldwin Motorhomes) and I have nothing but praise for their work..I have no connection whatso ever with them other than being a customer!!


----------

